# Horlick's Malted Milk sample?



## Wheelah23 (Jun 29, 2011)

In a recent thread, I saw that the ham man dug a small Horlick's bottle. I had dug a similar bottle a while ago, and didn't think much of it, because I knew Horlick's is a common bottle. But then kwalker suggested ham man's might be a sample bottle, and I'm assuming mine would be as well. This inspired me to look up "Horlick's Malted Milk" bottles. I see hundreds of them online, but none are even similar to the one I have. All of them are embossed differently, in a circle with a logo and stuff. The sizes are also different. What do you think it is? Does anyone collect these?

 The dump this came out of dated from the 1880's to around 1910. Most bottles are tooled top, with ABM bottles being rare, and all ABM's are wide mouthed bottles/jars. This one is ABM and not ground lip, so it is newer than most of the items I've dug. I'm thinking maybe 1910, give or take a few years.

 It's aqua, and embossed vertically on one side "HORLICK'S/ MALTED MILK". 







 The base is embossed:

 "F
  A
  8"






 I think it has a valve mark, like you see on early milks. Strangely, it also has a backwards 6 embossed on the lip. You can see it in this picture.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 30, 2011)

So common it doesn't even get a response? You guys are harsh []


----------



## digginthedog (Jun 30, 2011)

Most are common I think, not sure if these were samples or not, the ones on top are just emb HORLICK'S on the shoulder (no malted milk) the smaller vertical embossed jar, is ground lip, I've only dug 1 in gallon size, they are down right tough to find in the ground ! The Red Book of fruit jars have them listed and there are a lot of size variants as well as (London,Wis,Canada) aqua/clear/sca and last but not least the tin lids are 80% of the value. JB


----------



## the ham man (Jun 30, 2011)

heres mine that connor was referring to.


----------



## madman (Jun 30, 2011)

connor how wide is your jar at the base? i was told by an oldtimer the small jars were for kids to take to school  and add the tablets and or power to there milk


----------



## VTdigger (Jun 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  digginthedog
> 
> Most are common I think, not sure if these were samples or not, the ones on top are just emb HORLICK'S on the shoulder (no malted milk) the smaller vertical embossed jar, is ground lip, I've only dug 1 in gallon size, they are down right tough to find in the ground ! The Red Book of fruit jars have them listed and there are a lot of size variants as well as (London,Wis,Canada) aqua/clear/sca and last but not least the tin lids are 80% of the value. JB


 

 I always thought these kind were samples the one with the  circled logo was the first Horlick's I ever found.  I want a gallon one, The local antique store had one for $28 with the cap in mint condition ( good price?) I was going to get it but it was already  sold when I went to buy it.


----------



## Len (Mar 30, 2021)

I have one in my hand. Its like yours with the vertical embossment. With lids they're going for twenty on worthpoint. Hey, thanks for waiting that decade for somebody to get back to you.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 31, 2021)

Len said:


> I have one in my hand. Its like yours with the vertical embossment. With lids they're going for twenty on worthpoint. Hey, thanks for waiting that decade for somebody to get back to you.


Just like the Frankenstein monster... *IT LIVES!!!!*


----------

